# $1200...what is the seller thinking



## jd56 (Mar 20, 2012)

OK, fair / good condition late 60's Columbia but, not worth $1200

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COL...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33724fa898#shId

I'm thinking of selling mine and for a lot less. PM me if your interested at $235 + shipping


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 20, 2012)

Woooooow I had one of them, I had all could do to get 150 for it LOL.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah the market sucks when one wants better than full retail
It is not priced to sell...lol....I Really don't want to let it go.
It's still cheaper than what the ebayer wants, by a lot of dollars. Maybe the ebayer doesn't want to really sell his either.


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 20, 2012)

Hahaha That may be true. Mine was in fair shape. I am sure yours is nicer. They are really cool. Bikes thow. I like the look of them.


----------



## how (Mar 24, 2012)

bike is a 150 dollar bike


----------



## jd56 (Mar 25, 2012)

*eden nc show*

I'm bringing it to the Eden NC show to sell. No telling what it will sell for there. That's provided it doesn't sell sooner.


----------



## Ray (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's the same bike, I believe, at a much more reasonable $200...

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/bik/2926016432.html


----------



## jd56 (Mar 28, 2012)

The Mass listing is about full retail but, in better shape than mine and I'm asking more on my local CL. Start high and then drop when selling.
Then again I really don't want to sell it but I have to make room for another.


----------

